
Downloading Game of Thrones may hide dangerous malware - mr_raby
https://malwaretechno.blogspot.com/2019/04/downloading-game-of-thrones-may-hide.html
======
NedIsakoff
Okay, I am confused here but perhaps I'm missing something. It's a TV show
right? So if you download something wouldn't it be an AVI file or a MKV file.
How do you do malware in an AVI or MKV file?

~~~
actionowl
An exploit in the codecs.

[https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
europe-08/Thiel/Wh...](https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
europe-08/Thiel/Whitepaper/bh-eu-08-thiel-WP.pdf)

